

 Pirate Bay Founder Submits Emotional Plea for Pardon - sathishmanohar
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-seeks-prison-delay-citing-mental-health-employment-issues-120707/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4199654>

